# Carb cleaner safe for Atlas MFC paint?



## JPMacG (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm thinking of using carb cleaner or brake cleaner on my gunked up Atlas MFC.  Will it damage the paint or the Change O Matic little window?


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 8, 2015)

I think it will be fine if you don't leave it on there for a long time.  

I've been dabbing at mine with Laquer Thinner on a soft rag to remove the gunk...  works good and really cleans well.

But the smell leaves much to be desired..uch:


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't think that I would risk using carb cleaner on the little window.

Robert D.


----------



## gregg (Feb 9, 2015)

carb cleaner will eat some plastic windows and paint to different degs.


----------



## rafe (Feb 9, 2015)

I use it for carbs and some other bare metal situations ...not on paint or plastic ....Brake cleaner is a little less risky but I don't use it on plastic or paint


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Feb 9, 2015)

JPMacG said:


> I'm thinking of using carb cleaner or brake cleaner on my gunked up Atlas MFC.  Will it damage the paint or the Change O Matic little window?


          No.....BLJHB


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 9, 2015)

id stick to mineral spirits myself


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 9, 2015)

OK.   I'll try mineral spirits - I happen to have a gallon or two.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Andre (Feb 9, 2015)

Engine cleaner also works well, used it to clean up my mill. Smells but works great.


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 9, 2015)

The brake cleaner is basically spray acetone and I have searched and found no over the counter spray or can (like Rustoleum in the quart can) that will stand up to it.  The original paint on the Atlases may stand up to it, I have not tried it.  The only paint that I have found that withstands it with no damage is automotive grade paint, I use acrylic enamel.  I searched for a paint to withstand it because I love to use it around the shop for cleanup.  It's kind of a bummer to spray off the grease and dirt and watch the paint come off with it.  Also, I would test it on any plastic in a small place before I tried it.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 10, 2015)

I use only plain old kerosene as a cleaning solvent on my lathe and other similar machinery.  Acetone works well on tough crud, but I use that only when I plan to re-paint.  I found acetone dulls the gloss on most coatings.  

Carb cleaner, brake cleaner and the like are to be used only for their intended purpose consistent with their labeling. Nasty stuff.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 10, 2015)

I happened to recall a fellow talking about working on a 46 piper cub he is using some type soy based cleaner on it. though I did not hear him say what that was he just said it works great.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Feb 10, 2015)

The Liberal Arts Garage said:


> No.....BLJHB


No Means No ,No. Not on plastic, nor on paint.email quote misleads


----------



## compsurge (Feb 10, 2015)

WD-40? Purple Power? Simple Green?

Brake and parts cleaner will definitely remove paint. I've used it for that purpose before.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Purple power has sodium hydroxide (lye) in it, same as engine degreaser, which will soften paint and eat aluminium. I wouldn't use it on painted parts unless I was sure it wouldn't soften the paint.

WD40 is a pretty good oil like solvent. Works great for cleaning hands and I like the smell


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 10, 2015)

Got it.  No carb or brake cleaner.  I will use mineral spirits, kerosene, simple green or WD40.   I have used all of these to clean bicycle chains and they worked well, so I expect they will work well on the mill too.

Thanks


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 11, 2015)

By far the best paint-safe cleaner for nasty machine tools is automotive wheel cleaner. Get the "all wheels" flavor that is safe on paint or plastic - nearly all modern wheels have plastic on them. Buy whatever is cheapest in the 16-oz trigger bottle.  Spritz it on per the instructions, let it soak (but not dry, then rinse off with water, then chase most of the water out with compressed air, then follow with WD40 and more compressed air.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 11, 2015)

Another product that works very well for cutting through the grease is Dawn dishwashing detergent! Safe enough for cleaning up wildfowl caught in oil spills but tough enough to clean up any gearbox!

I use it in my parts washer too!


----------



## JPMacG (May 15, 2015)

I ended up using Simple Green.   I am impressed with how well it worked.  It's inexpensive, it doesn't stink like mineral spirits or kerosene, and it does not create a waste disposal problem.  I cut it 50/50 with distilled water, not necessarily the best thing to do but what I did.   I just let the parts soak half an hour and then worked on them with an old tooth brush.


----------



## wa5cab (May 16, 2015)

Any water-based solvent is a risk to use on machined parts.  If you soak parts in one, get interrupted, and come back in the country a month later, you are likely to dislike what has happened to your parts.  After roughly half a century of experience, I don't use anything water soluble in my shop.


----------



## ezduzit (May 16, 2015)

I tried everything on the baked on cutting oil and metal chips fused to my Index mill; didn't want to damage the paint. The only thing that worked was motorcycle wheel cleaner.

Before/after.


----------



## compsurge (May 17, 2015)

Lies. 

That's amazing.


----------



## JPMacG (May 17, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Any water-based solvent is a risk to use on machined parts.  If you soak parts in one, get interrupted, and come back in the country a month later, you are likely to dislike what has happened to your parts.  After roughly half a century of experience, I don't use anything water soluble in my shop.



Understood.  Thanks Robert.


----------



## w9jbc (May 21, 2015)

w9jbc said:


> I happened to recall a fellow talking about working on a 46 piper cub he is using some type soy based cleaner on it. though I did not hear him say what that was he just said it works great.


 
I may see him at lodge tonight I will make inquiry if I remember to do so


----------



## b.dygger (May 23, 2015)

Most of the automotive cleaners ' carb brake etc will damage paint some will damage plastic. I use Ether (starting fluid) it doesn't damage paint or plastic and it cleans very well.


----------

